# iPod Touch / iPhone on screen keyboard question



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

On the on-screen keyboard on the iPod Touch (and presumably on the iPhone) if you make an error as you're typing, there's an icon to delete the last character(s) so you can correct it. But if you've gone way past the error, how do your amend just the bit you want to without erasing everything that came after it? I've tried tapping on the place I want the cursor to go to (that's how it works on my Nokia touch phone) but it doesn't seem to work. 

The manual makes no mention of this option so there may not be one. Would it be possible on a bluetooth keyboard? Anyone worked it out?


----------



## Anso (Jan 27, 2010)

Press and hold your finger down approx where the mistake is. You'll get a round circle appearing where you see your text magnified, this has a little cursor in it that you can then easily drag to exactly the letter you need.  Hope that helps!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Anso said:


> Press and hold your finger down approx where the mistake is. You'll get a round circle appearing where you see your text magnified, this has a little cursor in it that you can then easily drag to exactly the letter you need.  Hope that helps!


Yes, thank you! 

I was tapping really quickly, using a fingernail so as to be precise on the tiny display, but when I press down with the tip of my finger instead and hold it for a second or so, the cursor appears and then the magnifying bubble. Wonderful - I just knew someone here would have the answer!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

I was wondering that too. Thanks for the info. It sure takes a delicate touch to get the right letters.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

durphy said:


> I was wondering that too. Thanks for the info. It sure takes a delicate touch to get the right letters.


I've found the exact opposite to be true. If you mash the f key and all the letters surrounding it, the keyboard is smart enough to know that you wanted an f. It's when you put too much thought/effort into the process that mistakes become more frequent.

I have big fingers (I'm 6'5" and wear a size 15E shoe, for reference), and have no trouble typing on an iphone with my huge fingertips. Or even my thumbs (which cover 1/3 of the screen, left-to-right)


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

geko29 said:


> I've found the exact opposite to be true. If you mash the f key and all the letters surrounding it, the keyboard is smart enough to know that you wanted an f. It's when you put too much thought/effort into the process that mistakes become more frequent.
> 
> I have big fingers (I'm 6'5" and wear a size 15E shoe, for reference), and have no trouble typing on an iphone with my huge fingertips. Or even my thumbs (which cover 1/3 of the screen, left-to-right)


It wasn't typing on the keyboard I had problems with, but trying to get the cursor to appear in the correct place in the middle of the text already typed in order to correct it.


----------

